# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pamje të ndryshme nga kuzhina juaj

## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje anëtarë të nderuar, mendoj se kjo është një temë e cila do të jetë shumë argëtuese dhe mahnitëse për syrin e njeriut, që nga titulli i temës kuptojmë se për çka bëhet fjalë. Pra çdokush nga ju ka kuzhinën në shtëpin e vet dhe sipas dëshirës së secilit nga ju në këtë temë mund të sillni ndonjë pamje nga kuzhina juaj.

Pra le ta filloj me disa shembuj që të vazhdojnë anëtarët e tjerë me pamjet e tyre..

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## Cimo

Teme relaksuese RapSoul, pergezime. Na sjell me shume foto.

----------


## Alpha_Virginis

Ja nje nga une.

----------


## ardita04

kush do te me mesoje dhe mua si te vendos disa pamje te disa kuzhinave qe kam punuar me Archicad

----------


## RaPSouL

> kush do te me mesoje dhe mua si te vendos disa pamje te disa kuzhinave qe kam punuar me Archicad


Ja tek kjo tema më posht e ke sqarimi të përpikt në lidhje me postimin e fotografive në forum.

Tema është kjo më posht!

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=86079

----------


## ardita04

nje pamje sa per prove

----------


## ardita04

pamje nga kuzhina ime

----------


## PINK

nice keto kitchens , po kush eshte e kujt ? Apo jane prone te googles ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ardita04

pamje te ndryshme

----------


## ChuChu

foto e trete, nga vogelsia dhe dritarja, duket si kuzhine NYC-u.  :Lulja3:

----------


## ardita04

pamje te ndryshme

----------


## altint71

Eshte e njejta por tek shpija vjeter kishim vetem aneks,ndersa tek shqtepia re ngaqe jane zhdukur kuzhinat (ku nusja donte absolutisht guzhinen e madhe)mu desh edhe me ble trilokalit ne krah dhomen martesore me ballkonin .Kuzhines i ndrova vetempianin tek shpija tjeter.
Tavolina eshte e shtruar skam tjeter foto.
Ju pershendes

----------


## PINK

nice Altin  :buzeqeshje: 
po ke keni ftu aty qe po prisni me tavolinen gati ?  :perqeshje: 

do sjell dhe une my kitchen , po tani jam ca bixi e kam rremuj nga gatimet e shumta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ardita04

Altin nuk ke nje pamje ballore te guzhines

----------


## altint71

> nice Altin 
> po ke keni ftu aty qe po prisni me tavolinen gati ? 
> 
> do sjell dhe une my kitchen , po tani jam ca bixi e kam rremuj nga gatimet e shumta


Me 11 kisha ditlindjen e vajzes e ftova familjen e nunit te vajzes,te cilet na kan qene prane ne momente te mira dhe te veshtira ,gjithmone.
Ardita do e bej nji pamje ballore e do e postoj me von.

----------


## ardita04

per Pink guzhinat e mesiperme me perjashtim te te pares jane dhe te punuara per kliente te ndryshem me perafersi por nuk i kam fotot e tyre keto i kisha te ruajtura ne kompj sigurisht qe jane prone e Google me posht do te postoj nje qe e kam realizuar keto dite jo prone e Googlit por e imja

----------


## ardita04

pamje te kuzhines time

----------


## PINK

> per Pink guzhinat e mesiperme me perjashtim te te pares jane dhe te punuara per kliente te ndryshem me perafersi por nuk i kam fotot e tyre keto i kisha te ruajtura ne kompj sigurisht qe jane prone e Google me posht do te postoj nje qe e kam realizuar keto dite jo prone e Googlit por e imja


Thx per infon . Une nuk jam interior designer , por marr vesht pak fare. Kam idera shume . Do sjell foto te kuzhines time me vone , kur te kem kohe. Vetem mos me "vidhni" stilin tim  :perqeshje:

----------

